# Quelle capacité pour mon prochain ipad



## city1 (19 Août 2014)

Bonsoir, 
Mon ipad 3 ayant rendu l'âme , je vais bientôt acheter un iPad Air tarif éducation . Mais j'hésite entre un 16 Go ou 32 Go . La différence de prix me dérange un peu....
Je vais installer quelques applications et quelques phots et vidéos ,alors 16 'go sont suffisant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Le 32 Go me semble plus approprié dans ton cas.


----------



## Ealdu (20 Août 2014)

La réponse est pourtant simple:

Ton iPad 3 avait quel capacité?
Cela te convenait-il?


Parceque si tu achètes un iPad pour les autres, moi c'est 128go sans hésiter.....


----------



## adixya (20 Août 2014)

Ealdu a dit:


> moi c'est 128go sans hésiter.....




Ha ha c'est clair vivement les iPad de 1 To (à prix raisonnable bien entendu).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2014)

Moi j'ai un iPad Air 16Gb et j'avoue qu'il est déjà plein... Je n'ai pas énormément de photos, aucune vidéo, par contre les applications prennent vite de la place de nos jours... Donc je te conseillerais le 32 pour être certain que ça suffit.


----------



## cillab (31 Août 2014)

city1 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Mon ipad 3 ayant rendu l'âme , je vais bientôt acheter un iPad Air tarif éducation . Mais j'hésite entre un 16 Go ou 32 Go . La différence de prix me dérange un peu....
> Je vais installer quelques applications et quelques phots et vidéos ,alors 16 'go sont suffisant ?




quelques applications,et QUELQUESphotos je connais ça et on charge la mule
moi j'ai ésolu le probléme , un disque dur wifi LACIE FUEL DE 1 TO plus de problémes de stokage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un iPad Air 16Gb et j'avoue qu'il est déjà plein... Je n'ai pas énormément de photos, aucune vidéo, par contre les applications prennent vite de la place de nos jours... Donc je te conseillerais le 32 pour être certain que ça suffit.



Je suis un peu dans la même situation, à ceci près que mon iPad n'est pas plein (bien que très rempli).

Cependant, quand je l'ai acheté il y a 2/3 ans, je me suis dit que 16Go suffisaient largement pour l'usage que j'en aurai. Mais au final il se remplit plus vite que je ne pouvais l'imaginer.

C'est pourquoi je recommande aussi le 32 Go.


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2014)

Je suis avec un iPad de 16 Go et ça me convient. Faut juste faire attention


----------



## cillab (1 Septembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je suis avec un iPad de 16 Go et ça me convient. Faut juste faire attention



 faire ATTENTION c'est trés bien, mais toutes les photos des copines de cet été,ça fait au moins 10 GO lol


----------

